# Scared my DW



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

The scream you heard yesterday came from my DW when the 4 wheeler flipped over throwing me against a tree.:stars: I did not see her standing on the ridge and I had all my focus on pulling a tree I had fell last week. I rolled the 4 wheeler upright with her help. Then when she realized I was only bleeding slightly from cactus thorns :bash:. I just had to laff and give her a big hug. She was a lot more shaken than I. Thing to do on your off day.:cowboy:


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

You know this is what makes living worthwhile. Then they sometimes get back at us by creating pain while bandaging. I'm glad you weren't hurt too bad.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Whew!! Glad you both are ok!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Now Big Dave, you'd better be careful or you won't be around to enjoy your retirement. 

Glad you weren't seriously hurt. My DH is always doing things that make my knees weak or tie my stomach in a knot. Sometimes old men forget that they're not as strong or agile as when they were 30 YO.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad you are OK, but I feel for your wife, too!

Yeah, have it pretty bad here, OMGoodness... DH was lamenting to his DS about pushups, "I want to get up to 100 correct military pushups again, but I can't quite do it..." His DS asked him, "Well Dad, just how many are you doing?" "I do them in sets and a total of 150, but I want to do 100 in a row." "How many can you do in a row?" Looking embarrassed, DH replied, "I can only get up to 65. It is so frustrating!" Yes, his DS burst out laughing..."Few men your age can do 50 in a row!" DH is a Machinist/Welder, works physically hard, lifts a lot, rides his bike 3-4 times/week, does calisthenics/pushups every other day, and hikes, too. His motto, "Just do it..." Nope, doesn't hesitate doing anything... The scrapes he gets himself into, help me :shocked: 

My hair should be pure white by now...


----------

